# my betta is vertical in the tank



## crazy dougy

My Betta is vertical in the tank it does not move or it just lays on the bottem of the tank, l have had it for 7 month it just started to lay on the bottem of the tank so l went out and got another one and it just ignors it there is no flair "help" l love my betta . sorry the tank size is 2 lt it's a aqua one duo Betta tank hope that will help.


----------



## Lupin

Welcome to Fishforum.com, CD.:wave:

What are your water parameters? Tank size? Can you please provide us more details?


----------



## studioskim3

i'm not trying to scare u or anything, but when MY first betta did that... i started to panic... and sure enough, three days later... it passed away. Maybe in your case its different... but let tell you about my experience...

my first betta fish was fine for the first 3 weeks... then, all of a sudden, it started to look "sick" then a few days later, it started to float vertically near the corners (which is their way of lying down and trying to breathe like us humans when we're sick we lie down and just lie), and it wouldn't eat the food that i gave it, and rarely moved around. when it did... it sort of scraped the floor... not really moving, and when it did move, it would go up to the surface just to breathe, then lie on the floor again. then his eyes started to go opaque, and his body started to lose color, then, after i came back from school, my Friday was gone  the most saddest day ever.

so hopefully your betta is just tired and just resting, but if you see these symptons, good luck to you. I suggest researchin betta care a lil more... i can just tell u my experience.

but here are preventative measures:
if the betta does not eat any food, remove the remaining pellets/ flakes IMMEDIATELY, leaving the food in the water can cause bacteria and diseases in the water, change the water frequently, not everyday though, your betta needs to adjust, and avoid dumping the betta into the new water, do 20-40% adjustments every few days. when you can, clean the bowl too... dish soap can help, and leavin the bowl out in the sun helps to kill bacteria that may b in the bowl. 

I hoped this helpd u! Gluck w/ ur betta


----------



## SST

Dish soap can be toxic to fish. Don't use it to clean your bowl or anything that might come in contact with the fish.


----------



## marinebiologist21

Do you have a heater?
I'm thinking of two things.

1. Swim Bladder Disorder. This when you overfeed your fish and it floats on its side, not able to swim. This can be cured. DO not worry.

2. Unknown Depression. People have had cases of 'depression' in bettas, and we don't know what it is. Try plopping a ping-pong ball in, that sometimes flares bettas and they play with it.


----------



## Little-Fizz

marinebiologist21 said:


> Do you have a heater?
> I'm thinking of two things.
> 
> 1. Swim Bladder Disorder. This when you overfeed your fish and it floats on its side, not able to swim. This can be cured. DO not worry.
> 
> 2. Unknown Depression. People have had cases of 'depression' in bettas, and we don't know what it is. Try plopping a ping-pong ball in, that sometimes flares bettas and they play with it.


 I would be depressed if I lived in a little bowl too  Any news on your Betta? Does he eat? Like marinebiologist mentioned if you don't have a heater get one! Hmm I wonder if there is someway to really enrich the life of your betta fish. I'm honestly considering getting one right now. Only the ones at my lfs look like sad little souls


----------



## Hu6e3yuja

*My fish is either vertical or floating at the bottom*

I have had my fish for about 2 months now, and while he is usually a pretty active pet, he has mysteriously started to hang out at the bottom, or vertically at the top. 

I've been reading on his symptoms, and I think he either has swim bladder disorder, or he's dying. I recently changed his water, and I changed 100% of it, so maybe that's the cause of it. 

The water temp is almost always around 78 degrees, and He has plenty of space to move around. 

Does anybody know what's wrong?


----------



## Lupin

marinebiologist21 said:


> 1. Swim Bladder Disorder. This when you overfeed your fish and it floats on its side, not able to swim. This can be cured. DO not worry.


MB, the OP stated his betta lays on the bottom. My Betta is vertical in the tank it does not move or it just lays on the bottem of the tank So this does not imply swim imbalance at all.


> 2. Unknown Depression. People have had cases of 'depression' in bettas, and we don't know what it is. Try plopping a ping-pong ball in, that sometimes flares bettas and they play with it.


Bettas are usually fine being kept alone. The OP's last sentence did not give a sign that it is depressed at all. Something is really wrong with it. Furthermore, the OP stated his betta has been with him for seven months, so to say the fish went depressed by all of a sudden after seven months wouldn't be true and this would appear to be a very unusual case. While a lot of schooling fish do "pine" away when kept singly, bettas usually do not suffer this situation. They themselves are capable of standing up to themselves and are solitary for the most part so this is not the case at all.

Crazy dougy: What are your water parameters? I'd suggest upgrading the tank to 5 gallons and this should help stabilize water conditions even better. Get API liquid test kit to help you determine your ammonia, nitrites, nitrates and pH. 

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:


SST said:


> Dish soap can be toxic to fish. Don't use it to clean your bowl or anything that might come in contact with the fish.


I concur. Use only salt and warm water to clean up the tank.


Hu6e3yuja said:


> I have had my fish for about 2 months now, and while he is usually a pretty active pet, he has mysteriously started to hang out at the bottom, or vertically at the top.
> 
> I've been reading on his symptoms, and I think he either has swim bladder disorder, or he's dying. I recently changed his water, and I changed 100% of it, so maybe that's the cause of it.
> 
> The water temp is almost always around 78 degrees, and He has plenty of space to move around.
> 
> Does anybody know what's wrong?


I responded to your other thread. Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:


----------

